# Radar Certification class North Shore...



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

I've signed up with a neighboring PD's Sgt for an SFST class as well as a Radar Certification course. The Sgt is having trouble filling the Radar class and has pushed back the date of the class until sometime in Jan '13. If anybody is interested shoot me a message and I'll pass on the contact information.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Is ot radar operator or radar instructor? I'm looking for an instructor course 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

SSTRT said:


> I've signed up with a neighboring PD's Sgt for an SFST class as well as a Radar Certification course. The Sgt is having trouble filling the Radar class and has pushed back the date of the class until sometime in Jan '13. If anybody is interested shoot me a message and I'll pass on the contact information.


I'm in SE Mass but need a radar class. I'm def interested


----------



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

It's for initial radar operator...


----------



## SSTRT (Jul 23, 2011)

Just received word that the dates for this training will be Sat 1/12 and Sun 1/13 at Salem State University. If interested shoot me a pm and I'll get you in touch with the Sgt...


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

see you all there..


----------

